# 11 Wing?



## Gorgo (19 Sep 2013)

To anyone who might know about this:

I was visiting the Governor General's website and scanning through the Canadian Heraldic Authority listing of badges when lo and behold, there was an entry for an *11 Wing* based out of Montreal.

Does anyone have any idea what this particular formation - if it ever existed - is or was supposed to do?

FYI, here's the link:  http://reg.gg.ca/heraldry/pub-reg/project-pic.asp?lang=e&ProjectID=939&ProjectElementID=3383


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Sep 2013)

It existed for a very short time in the '95/'96 timeframe.  It was a formation that was intended to oversee the combined operation of 10 TAG (Tactical Air Group) squadrons that were not otherwise commanded by the reserve-heavy 1 TAW (Tactical Air Wing) St.Hubert and 2 TAW Downsview, both of which had been renamed to 1 Wing and 2 Wing in 1993.  Essentially, 11 Wing was 10 TAG's subordinate Command and Control formation in charge of the Reg Force tac hel squadrons.  It was short lived, as it became superfluous and was de-activated at the same time as 10 TAG and 2 Wing (Downsview) were de-activated, and 1 Wing (previously the Reserve Force tac hel formation in St-Hubert) was re-commissioned in June of 1997 to command all Tac Hel Sqns, RegF and PRes alike.

Check here for more info on 11 Wing.


Regards
G2G


----------



## Gorgo (19 Sep 2013)

My thanks.

Most likely, 11 Wing seems to me to be the framework for a divisional tactical aviation wing to mate up with 1 CDN DIV; after all, why would it have a signal squadron attached to the headquarters element?


----------

